# Gentoo su pcc (ibook g4 nuovo modello)

## Jean Vertigo

Salve a tutti,

come da subject volevo chiedere alcune cose in merito a questa accoppiata.

Utilizzo gentoo da un bel po di tempo su x86 e dovendo cambiare portatile ho deciso per il giocattolino della mela.

Niente da dire alla macchina e stranamente anche a mac os x, lasciamo perdere il mio stupore quando ho saputo poi di fink...

leggendo poi i commenti entusiatici sul forum ho deciso di mettere gentoo anche sul G4.

Al che mi sono scontrato con alcuni problemi,

uno dei quali e' lo scaling dinamico della frequenza

ho utilizzato i kernel del ramo ppc-development-sources e ho ovviamente attivato la gestione del cpufreq da kernel, ma quando vado a leggere sotto /proc/cpufreq non ho nessun valore, a parte le intestazioni di default

come mai? facendo varie prove e leggendo qua e la mi sembra di aver capito che il processore che ho montato su questo ibook non e' riconosciuto pienamente. Pero' mi sembra strano, e' sempre un G4 a 1 ghz (1067 effettivi) con 512kb di cache, che poi non sono tanto sicuro che vada ad 1 ghz, visto che mi segna 500 e rotti bogomips che mi sembrano pochini.

Stesso discorso con il 2.6.6 liscio da development-sources.

Ho letto tutte le guide riportate qui nei forum ma non ne vengo a capo.

Stesso discorso per lo sleep, non sa da fare, sembra.

Ho installato i pbbuttons ma sembra che, a parte il tasto di eject del lettore, non vogliano proprio andare.

che sia dovuto al fatto che e' un nuovo modello e forse alla apple hanno un po stravolto/cambiato un po di cosette nell'hw? bah...

per non parlare di yaboot che quando lancio "yabootconfig -t /" mi dice che la partizione mac os x non e' valida e non me la mette come scelta al boot, ma a questo rimedio tenedo premuto il tasto "opzione" (tacci loro, c'ho messo 2 ore per capire che era l'alt!) all'avvio e scegliendo poi da li cosa avviare, pero' mi piacerebbe sapere perche' si comporta cosi'.

detto cio, mi interesserebbe sentire opinioni/insulti di altri utilizzatori di ibook/powerbook del forum.

grazie in anticipo per la disponibilità

----------

## pelon's

Anche io ho un ibook del 12 1Ghz (PowerBook6,5) e anche a me i bogomips sono pochini ... :  530.43!!!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## loa-ash

ciao

io ho un ibook G4 1 GHz 14'' circa 1050 Bogomips  :Smile: )

----------

## Jean Vertigo

 *pelon's wrote:*   

> Anche io ho un ibook del 12 1Ghz (PowerBook6,5) e anche a me i bogomips sono pochini ... :  530.43!!!  

 

infatti mi sa che abbiamo lo stesso modello

tu riesci a far funzionare il bottone di accensione/spegnimento?

----------

## Jean Vertigo

 *loa-ash wrote:*   

> ciao
> 
> io ho un ibook G4 1 GHz 14'' circa 1050 Bogomips )

 

il valore dovrebbe essere quello all'incirca.    :Confused: 

posso chiederti quando lo hai acquistato e se puoi postare il tuo

cpuinfo?

grazie

----------

## Jean Vertigo

argh, non c'e' quindi nessun altro quindi che abbia un ibook nuovo modello? (quelli venduti da aprile)

mi servirebbe vedere cosa contiene /proc/cpuinfo

thanks

p.s. devo assolutamente finire di sistemare gentoo altrimenti mi prende l'assuefazione a mac os x, che e' veramente piacevole da usare

----------

## silian87

Il bogomips e' basso perche' probabilemte tu usi un kernel 2.4.x oppure un 2.6 inferiore al 2.6.0-test11. Con i kernel vecchi la frequenza e' bassa perche' non era stato ancora scritto un druiver per la cpu freq.

----------

## Jean Vertigo

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Il bogomips e' basso perche' probabilemte tu usi un kernel 2.4.x oppure un 2.6 inferiore al 2.6.0-test11. Con i kernel vecchi la frequenza e' bassa perche' non era stato ancora scritto un druiver per la cpu freq.

 

eh magari fosse per quello..

ho usato solo kernel della serie 2.6 (come scritto + sopra).

dal 2.6.4 al 2.6.6 , ovviamente presi da ppc-development-sources

tu che mi consigili di usare? visto anche il fatto che i pbbuttons non mi fanno andare il pulsante di spegnimento(infatti per spegnere devo SEMPRE farlo da console)

per aggiornare il 2.6.6 con le patch di benh bisogna usare la procedura di rsync proposta sul ppcpenguin.org?

grazie per la tua guida, e' stata un ottimo punto di partenza!

----------

## Jean Vertigo

Ho parlato con il tipo che gestisce lo sviluppo del ramo ppc, tal Benjamin Herrenschmidt, e mi ha riferito che e' una cosa a cui sta lavorando. 

Quindi, per tutti quelli che hanno uno dei nuovi ibook, c'e' solo da aspettare un po  :Smile: 

----------

## silian87

Per il kernel ho utilizzato i development-sources normali, dal 2.6.5 in su vanno bene. Per il pulsante dello spegnimento anche io devo dare halt da console.

 *Quote:*   

> Benjamin Herrenschmidt

  Caro, Ben! Un uomo squisito, anche a me ha risposto subito. Anche lu_zero (manteiner kernel ppc per gentoo) sa molte cose, e poi e' italiano, contattalo, magari.

----------

## Jean Vertigo

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Per il kernel ho utilizzato i development-sources normali, dal 2.6.5 in su vanno bene. Per il pulsante dello spegnimento anche io devo dare halt da console.
> 
> ah ecco, eppure ho letto parecchi post in cui sembra che con il pbbuttonsd vada senza problemi...boh...dipendera' dalle versione dell'hw sicuramente
> 
>  *Quote:*   Benjamin Herrenschmidt  Caro, Ben! Un uomo squisito, anche a me ha risposto subito. Anche lu_zero (manteiner kernel ppc per gentoo) sa molte cose, e poi e' italiano, contattalo, magari.

 

eccellente, appena ho tempo gli mando una mail e gli chiedo un po di cosette   :Laughing: 

----------

## Detronizator

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1162612#1162612

Spero risulti utile a tutti quelli che ne hanno bisogno.

----------

## tomasino

Per avere la frequenza massima credo sia necessario chiudere l'osX con appunto la freq max, altrimenti linux di dirà che vai a 1 GHz ma sarà solo sui 600 MHz.

un po' di miei dati (pb aluminuim 15" ATI9600), in powersave

```

dario@giquattro:~$ cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

cpu             : 7457, altivec supported

clock           : 612MHz

revision        : 1.1 (pvr 8002 0101)

bogomips        : 610.30

machine         : PowerBook5,2

motherboard     : PowerBook5,2 MacRISC3 Power Macintosh

detected as     : 287 (PowerBook G4 15")

pmac flags      : 0000000a

L2 cache        : 512K unified

memory          : 512MB

pmac-generation : NewWorld

dario@giquattro:~$ cat /proc/cpufreq

          minimum CPU frequency  -  maximum CPU frequency  -  policy

CPU  0       612000 kHz ( 61 %)  -     999999 kHz (100 %)  -  powersave

```

in Performance:

```

dario@giquattro:~$ cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

cpu             : 7457, altivec supported

clock           : 999MHz

revision        : 1.1 (pvr 8002 0101)

bogomips        : 997.22

machine         : PowerBook5,2

motherboard     : PowerBook5,2 MacRISC3 Power Macintosh

detected as     : 287 (PowerBook G4 15")

pmac flags      : 0000000a

L2 cache        : 512K unified

memory          : 512MB

pmac-generation : NewWorld

dario@giquattro:~$ cat /proc/cpufreq

          minimum CPU frequency  -  maximum CPU frequency  -  policy

CPU  0       612000 kHz ( 61 %)  -     999999 kHz (100 %)  -  performance

```

Per la gestione della frequenza uso cpudynd, il tasto di spegnimento mi spegne solo il monitor, per lo standby speriamo che ben stia lavorando anche per il pb!

----------

## kaio

tomasino: il tuo avatar è troooooooppo avanti...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Jean Vertigo

 *tomasino wrote:*   

> Per avere la frequenza massima credo sia necessario chiudere l'osX con appunto la freq max, altrimenti linux di dirà che vai a 1 GHz ma sarà solo sui 600 MHz.
> 
> 

 

peccato che pero' sui nuovi modelli non appaia proprio nulla nel /proc/cpufreq...semplicemente non ce modo, visto che non riconosce il tipo preciso di cpu 

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## tomasino

Non ho idea di come funzioni la dir /sys/, comunque io trovo info anche su

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq

PS: grazie per l'avatar  :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

Il mio 15 pollici e' sempre al massimo di bogomips in qualunque modo chiuda osx.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Jean Vertigo wrote:*   

> peccato che pero' sui nuovi modelli non appaia proprio nulla nel /proc/cpufreq...

 

Perche' nel kernel 2.6 /proc/cpufreq e' deprecato.

----------

## Jean Vertigo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Jean Vertigo wrote:*   peccato che pero' sui nuovi modelli non appaia proprio nulla nel /proc/cpufreq... 
> 
> Perche' nel kernel 2.6 /proc/cpufreq e' deprecato.

 

ah be, per quello che vale nemmno in /sys/etuttoilresto non appare un tubo... e nemmeno in /proc/sys

----------

## tomasino

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Il mio 15 pollici e' sempre al massimo di bogomips in qualunque modo chiuda osx.

 

Quel che ti dice può essere diverso da qul che è realmente. Con i primi 2.6 succedeva esattamente così, diceva 1GHz ma andava a 600.

Non ricordo la fonte, ma da qualche parte avevo letto il discorso "come chiudi osX", cmq nn era affidabile al 100%

----------

## tomasino

Una bella news: benh sta lavorando su un wrapper per utilizzare i driver dell'osX su linux, quindi presto dovremmo avere lo sleep funzionante. FORSE, e rimarco FORSE, si potrà utilizzare la stessa tecnica per gli acceleratori grafici.

----------

## Jean Vertigo

 *tomasino wrote:*   

> Una bella news: benh sta lavorando su un wrapper per utilizzare i driver dell'osX su linux, quindi presto dovremmo avere lo sleep funzionante. FORSE, e rimarco FORSE, si potrà utilizzare la stessa tecnica per gli acceleratori grafici.

 

ottimo!   :Razz: 

dove' che hai reperito sta news?

----------

